# NEW Roadrace replicas Mavericks!



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Anybody see the new 70 Mavericks Phil is making? Finally some new bods for our tjets! They look sharp! Theres a new Cobra GT & more custom decals coming too! Check out the whole story on his website or on the Road race replicas facebook page.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

glad to see that the rumor of his no longer providing superb bodies was false


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those do look good!!! That was difficult for a Chevy guy to admit...
Actually, have always liked the early Maverick, Falcon, and Fairlane bodies... RM


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I love his stuff!. Several cars have benefited from his re-pops and tire/wheel combos


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Now for an AFX Vega SuperStock, or ProStock.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Those are Righteous indeed!

Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't see them on the website yet, i would prefer a stock hood, plain color one.

And on the note of new cars, HO models.com, Tom from arizona, just released the aurora dump trucks and rigs at very fair prices. dump truck has 2 options for the bed., standard or new and improved.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I don't see them on the website yet, i would prefer a stock hood, plain color one.
> 
> And on the note of new cars, HO models.com, Tom from arizona, just released the aurora dump trucks and rigs at very fair prices. dump truck has 2 options for the bed., standard or new and improved.


He`s got them stock looking too Ed. Check his FB page. Also these mavericks will be coming out in kits too!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great news!!!! They look really nice.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just got this from the HOWL List that Phil posted on. :wave:

For those interested, I posted some pics of my new cars and 
new decals on my facebook page. I haven't had time yet to
add them to my website, but I plan to work on that this weekend.
My facebook page is: 
https://www.facebook.com/roadracereplicas/

I now have a new injection molded Drag Maverick that comes
with 3 different scoops, 3 different chrome engines, a drag 
chute and best of all...a chrome wheelie bar.
I also have a new injection molded "Legendary GT" (Ferrari 
250 GTO) There are lots of new decals for the GT, Pro stock
drag decals, REAL Maverick drag racer decals, gold racing 
numbers, Z-stripes and checkered swooshes, and more!

These items are not listed on my website yet, but will be soon.
Thanks for the read.
Phil Pignon
Road Race Replicas
rrr-1.com or roadracereplicas.com


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I don't see them on the website yet, i would prefer a stock hood, plain color one.
> 
> And on the note of new cars, HO models.com, Tom from arizona, just released the aurora dump trucks and rigs at very fair prices. dump truck has 2 options for the bed., standard or new and improved.


could you please PM me a link to this Ed ???
thanks :wave:

Bubba ( the not so tech savvy) 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Make all of them with AFX mount......Please.


----------



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

I picked one up at the Midwest show. Looks great I can't wait to build it.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

MgoBlue said:


> I picked one up at the Midwest show. Looks great I can't wait to build it.


Post pics when its done, I like pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The boys are hoping to get to work on one also...RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.homodels.com/

i just noticed an "under construction" sign on his site. He must have got overwhelmed with orders.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I have these cars and will have them at the NJ show at Parsippany on Nov 22


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> http://www.homodels.com/
> 
> i just noticed an "under construction" sign on his site. He must have got overwhelmed with orders.


got the link, TY Ed :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :freak::wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> Now for an AFX Vega SuperStock, or ProStock.


PS: Sorry I left out the part....these things are beautifull, me loves em.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

yeah, link works now Bubba. Best resin cars made.period. in my opinion


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Road Race Replicas Maverick*

Does any one know the wheel base of the new Maverick body?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It looks like the long wheel base from the pictures.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Long...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks to Tom Stumpf, I have a Maverick too .


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks to Tom Stumpf, I have a Maverick too .


Thanks to you and Tom Stumpf, I have a Maverick now too. lol.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> Thanks to you and Tom Stumpf, I have a Maverick now too. lol.
> >Tom<



Yea good thing too cause Tom sold then all out. What he had anyways!!

Cool body for sure .And I'm no ford guy by any means!


----------

